# Pics of my new 300



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's a few pics. Used african root wood. Just a couple of red devils to cycle it through. Need to add some plants and rockwork soon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool wood. what are the dimensions of that bad boy?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that thing is badass


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

sick tank man. thats some badass wood!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Pics forum


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Please move to non-piranha pics


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

72x30x31. The wood cost me an arm/leg though!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

What are you filling that thing with?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

here are a few things........... one of them needs be in that tank:
1. unholy rhombeus
2. unholy manueli
3. unholy quantity of caribas

unholy wood does not appear to be a problem.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Caribes would be cool. If I can find a monster Manueli or Rhom, that would be cool too. Anyone got a good one?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Dude, that would be so awesome if you grew out a rhom or manny in that tank. I promise i'll set up a shrine to you if you do.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is a sweet tank!!!! you could have a huge pygo shoal!!!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

pirayas!!!!!....or caribes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

frontosa and arowanas.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

100% Piraya's


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Id do a mix of Pygos.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice














if i were you i'd do all piraya or all caribe























btw that driftwood is kickass


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I really like the driftwood.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

Lots of terns...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

it may be the picture you took, but are you sure on the dimensions for that tank? It doesnt look any longer than 4 maybe 5ft long, and about 2ft high.

Like I said it may be the picture so might be wrong, but it just looks small for a 300Gal.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nice tank



jerry_plakyda said:


> Please move to non-piranha pics
> [snapback]1027021[/snapback]​


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

does kinda look small but dude that drift wood is kick ass


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

you'd be stupid to get a single fish in there, definatly get a shoal. That is a super nice tank and that wood looks sweet in there.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

The tank is 31" tall and the stand is about 43". It just looks small in the picture.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i cant believe how much that drift wood would cost. i spent 15 for a really small peace. Nice set up man, u are really lucky to have it.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> i cant believe how much that drift wood would cost. i spent 15 for a really small peace. Nice set up man, u are really lucky to have it.
> [snapback]1028421[/snapback]​


that driftwood is cool. my grandpa goes up to canada all the time and brings back TONS of driftwood, ive sold some to my LFS. i currently have around 2 dozen peices in my basment closet, waiting to go ina tank.

wit that i recomend a fahaka puffer, thats what id do 100% all the way


----------



## vinnielatino (Mar 23, 2005)

very very very nice tank and the wood is just the bomb!!
good luck with your fish


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

ok dude...spill it! how much did that wood cost ya?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

360 said:


> ok dude...spill it! how much did that wood cost ya?
> [snapback]1030591[/snapback]​


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

cool looking tank...doesnt look really long but i does look extra deep. Cant wait to see what goes in there....my two cents...pygos


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice tank cool wood !!!!!!!


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Sweet tank! Cleaning it is going to suck so might I reccomend not getting a pygo shoal as they are messy. I absolutely love piranha but if I owned that tank it would house sharks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lookin' forward to seein' some pics of it stocked!


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

the driftwood is insane


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Sweet tank! Cleaning it is going to suck so might I reccomend not getting a pygo shoal as they are messy. I absolutely love piranha but if I owned that tank it would house sharks.
> [snapback]1031217[/snapback]​


yeah a pygo shoal are A) not only messy but B) wouldnt look very nice in that tank being all africany

and i think ur forgeting this is a *300* not a *300000*

BTW that driftwood is OFF THE HOOK. it looks like its like i dunno like a peice of liverock the way its shaped, definatly not drifwoody shaped.

if u had that tank id have a african cichlid tank wit polyoptris and syndontis cats or a fahaka puffer


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Sweet tank! Cleaning it is going to suck so might I reccomend not getting a pygo shoal as they are messy. I absolutely love piranha but if I owned that tank it would house sharks.
> [snapback]1031217[/snapback]​


because sharks arent messy?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet tank! Cleaning it is going to suck so might I reccomend not getting a pygo shoal as they are messy. I absolutely love piranha but if I owned that tank it would house sharks.
> ...


Actually there are so many small cleaner type fish and organisms that sharks live peacefully with that the tanks are nowhere near as messy as piranha tanks. Piranha will not let such organisms live with them(usually)


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PiranhaMaster said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > PiranhaMaster said:
> ...


and that justitifies keeping sharks in a 300 how


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

that wood is like thee perfect piece.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Tibs said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > hiphopn said:
> ...


Why do you think it needs to be "justified" I gave you my opinion that I would keep sharks in there. I know they are much easier to keep clean than piranha. What "justification" do you need? If you don't understand the difference, deal with the fact that you don't and move on. This is not a topic on shark keeping it is about a beautiful 300gal tank. I am not trying to teach you shark keeping, I am commenting on this tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > PiranhaMaster said:
> ...


yes but i dont think sharks would fit in a 300, nor any tank for that matter, SOME nurse sharks are kept in large(300+) saltwater setups, but there really touchy


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

get a 15 inch rhom IMO


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Tibs, you are wrong. There are some types of sharks that can live in there easily!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sick wood


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very cool pc of wood, and nice tank


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

galland said:


> Here's a few pics. Used african root wood. Just a couple of red devils to cycle it through. Need to add some plants and rockwork soon.


Wow galland,

You definitely going to need some big plants in there (maybe Giant Swords and Giant Vals) and a lot of them. Otherwise the massive and good looking stand don't receive the balance it needs.

What kind of lighting you have (in order to get 4 WPG it would take a huge 1.200 W)? And what kind of filtration you plan to use (again a good filtration/current for Pygo's would mean about 1.200 gallons / hour)?

Regards,


----------

